# Early mold making efforts.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Back in 95 or maybe it was 99, I bought an Alumilite set and _started_ to make my own bodies.
Lookin through some old stuff, I ran across these...










I don't remember what I was soaking them in. The 959 Porsche is already well made by AFX, so I wouldn't think of going any further with that one. I think you might see where I was going with the others. I cut them down the middle to widen them to fit a LWB Tyco pan chassis. The only thing was, getting them back together. That's probably why this project stalled.

Here's a Racing Champions Torino Talladega, their first version.









Next is the Hot Wheels 75 Gran Torino stocker.









Last is the only half I could find of a #3 Earnhardt 87 Monte Carlo Aerocoupe.









It's funny to see that what I was working on then were some of the same bodies we've been asking for in some other recent threads. Somewhere, I have a silicone mold I made of a Parma lexan Mercury Cyclone stocker. If I find that I'll post pics of it here.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

easy off oven cleaner will do that if the body sits in it too long, it actually corrodes the body.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Artifacts.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe sparky ought to strip them halves the rest of the way, sand, polish and paint them up!! They'd look great hanging on the wall of the shop!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I think the Torinos will hit the pinesol, then I'll try to finish them.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Take the chainsaws out of the shop Rich.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*73 Cyclone*

Okay, so I found that mold I made of the Parma 73 Mercury stock car.










As you can see, this mold was pretty sloppy.
I actually used some tube silicone from Home Depot, so there are some bubbles in it.
Even if I cleaned it up, Im not sure it would be usable.
The silicone is pretty pliable, so it could work I guess.









Still, it's another idea at making molds.









I'm cleaning those Torinos up to try and fit together on a chassis.
We'll see how they turn out.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars.com :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Just an idea.*

Yes, I guess this may be easier to make a cast first, and then modify it, to all you experienced mold makers.
Don't know what I was thinking, but I'm just gonna go with it.
The idea here is to widen the body just a bit, to improve its proportions.
The original is on the left, kinda skinny huh? A Tyco Charger from the same era on the right.










It still needs a little cleaning up, but I can do that when I'm sanding the weld down.

Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Rich GO!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


>


Hope you don't need a Carfax report on this one!!!  RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, I found my old box of resin mix!!!










I hope it works after all these years. One of the bottles is really hard,
and there's a bunch of crusty stuff at the bottom. Maybe it'll still work.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, I guess this may be easier to make a cast first, and then modify it, to all you experienced mold makers.
> Don't know what I was thinking, but I'm just gonna go with it.
> The idea here is to widen the body just a bit, to improve its proportions.
> The original is on the left, kinda skinny huh? A Tyco Charger from the same era on the right.
> ...


Sometimes I will take a 2 of the same body and cut 1/3 away from each side and then join the larger pieces. Doesn't work with all shapes but will on some.

Paul


----------

